# section/gandy dancer/set off shack



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

decided that I needed a section shack for my layout.




























duno why railway employee's can't cut straight boards 










used plastic grid for crafts to make the window (trimmed up later)



















hoping to find an S scale pot belly stove and pipe to stick in the corner of the shack at the train show we are going to sunday.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

took a trip to store today to pick up some more base wood and found these great stain markers :thumbsup:
sorry about the bad pic










worked fantastic on the ties










and even better on the shack  (2 different shades)










left side of roof struts not done right side done




























used corrugated craft paper for the tin roof sprayed with an enamel silver from far away










and a piece of copper craft paper to cap it all off.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

double post


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

looks great


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice work! Thanks for sharing the progress photos, captions and products used. Perhaps Lionel's 2012 American Flyer push will motivate companies to offer S gauge buildings and accessories in their product lines, but I can see that the void hasn't stopped you. The structure looks very realistic.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

thanks kix 

the wife said that the shack needed an outhouse sooooo






































stuck the pair in the trees we made just to see if the scale is still good.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Love the shack ... outhouse, too. You need a tiny roll of T.P. in the outhouse, no?

Nice work!

TJ


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

tjcruiser said:


> Love the shack ... outhouse, too. You need a tiny roll of T.P. in the outhouse, no?
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> TJ


thanks TJ

Like this?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

An outhouse? I believe you meant a dunny...

edit:
And T.P is obviously a typo for bogroll :sly:

edit 2:

Jokes aside, the structures look amazing tucked in with the trees :thumbsup:


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

That's hilarious and amazing at the same time... a perfect roll of paper on the hanger!


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

roll of paper,, they used the sears catalog.


----------

